# Lifetime TiVo S3 OLED / TiVo HD for sale



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have two S3 TiVo's both with lifetime service that I am going to put on ebay soon.

I have a TiVo S3 OLED (TCD648250) and a TiVo HD (TCD652160), both in great and shape and working.

If you are interested in either, shoot me an offer. I am going to try to get them listed on eBay this weekend if I have time, but would make a good deal if it saves me the trouble.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Sold


----------

